# GPU-Z 0.6.7 render test crash...



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Testing GPU-Z 0.6.7 on an old PC (Asus P5B-E, Intel E6400, Gigabyte 7300GT, WinXP SP3), I got a BSOD trying a render test (Bus Interface).

Here after the WhoCrashed software analysis:

On Mon 21/01/13 19:07:31 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini012113-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nv4_disp.dll (nv4_disp+0x1D662D) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1000008E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFFFFFBD1E862D, 0xFFFFFFFFB2E3AAF4, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll
product: NVIDIA Windows XP Display driver, Version 306.81 
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows XP Display driver, Version 306.81 
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nv4_disp.dll (NVIDIA Windows XP Display driver, Version 306.81 , NVIDIA Corporation).

Hope this help...


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2013)

HiSpeed said:


> nv4_disp.dll



Video driver crash, usually meaning unstable video card.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 21, 2013)

Never got any crash with this old card and driver...


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, you just did according to the information you posted.  Have you tried any other stress/render tests on that card?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2013)

HiSpeed said:


> Never got any crash with this old card and driver...



BSOD is a crash..

erocker has pointed you in the right direction. Check temps of the card at load and also try different drivers and settings. Could be possible the card is giving up.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2013)

this happens instantly when you start the test ? every time ?


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, each time.
FurMark works fine...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2013)

HiSpeed said:


> Yes, each time.
> FurMark works fine...



Ok then its more than likely driver specific with GPUZ render test.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2013)

i'll setup a windows xp system in the next days and try to replicate the problem


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 21, 2013)

Works fine on my 3850 AGP/XP x86/Cat. 12.3 system. I do have a 7600 GT in another system though I don't have time to install XP on it to test.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 3 other "NVidia" PC's (Gigabyte GTX650 OC, Gainward 9600GT OC, Twintech 9600GT) no problem so far, but they use the drivers 310.90.
I'm limited to 306.81 on the Gigabyte 7300GT...


----------

